# Hello!



## Kenpo Girl =) (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi!!!

This is my first post, and just want to say hi to everyone!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, hi!  Where you from?  Tell us a bit about yourself!


----------



## Kenpo Girl =) (Jul 20, 2008)

I live in the UK and originally from Scotland.

Next week I am grading for my purple belt and am NERVOUS. I have been doing Kenpo for just over a year and LOVE IT!!!!!

 I plan to compete in Las Vegas next year but will have to be saving my pennies =)


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard and good luck.  If you're coming to Vegas you'll be wanting to save much more than pennies!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, and good luck on your test! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## jkembry (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 21, 2008)

Kenpo Girl =) said:


> I live in the UK and originally from Scotland.
> 
> Next week I am grading for my purple belt and am NERVOUS. I have been doing Kenpo for just over a year and LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> I plan to compete in Las Vegas next year but will have to be saving my pennies =)


 
Scotland?  Do you study with Neil Hourston?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 21, 2008)

Scotland?!
I have an old girlfriend up in the Caithness wasteland near Wick.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Basil07 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey there, Kenpo Girl! Good luck on the test!


----------



## sksblackbelt (Sep 15, 2008)

Jambo.


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey there !  Welcome and have fun while you visit!


----------



## Drac (Sep 16, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 16, 2008)

Howdy....Good luck on your test! 

What kenpo system are you studying?


----------

